# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Suche ein Downhillvideo

## Edgar

Heyho,

Bin auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einem Downhillvideo, dass ich vor langer Zeit gesehen habe.

Es handelt von einem Einzelrennen, bei dem der Fahrer mit einem wahnsinns Tempo einen zeitlichen Riesenvorsprung aufbaut. Bei der Zielgerade stürzt er, wobei er schnell wieder auf die Beine kommt und das Bike noch über die Ziellinie schiebt. Kann sein, dass er dabei noch den ersten Platz erreicht hat.

Habe leider den Namen des Fahrers und des Downhillevents vergessen und mein Schlüsselwörterbuch ist am Ende.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## rocky

du meinst Sam Hill 



www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5MYx...next=1&index=2



mfg

----------


## Edgar

Vielen Dank!  :Mr. Blue:  
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Wahnsinnskombo aus Sam Hill & britischen Kommentatoren in hoher Bildqualität zu erleben? 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, geht es dabei um die Meisterschaft in Val di Sole (2008). Habe leider auf diversen DVD-Seiten nichts gefunden. Hat jemand einen Tipp? 
mfg
Edgar

----------


## Saber Rider

Zwar nicht HD aber deutlich besser als auf Youtube.

freecaster.tv/mtb/1005144/dh-...d-championship

War die Weltmeisterschaft 2008 in Val di Sole

----------

